# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Hướng dẫn thủ tục xin visa Mỹ

## hangnt

*LỊCH HẸN PHỎNG VẤN XIN VISA* (cập nhật hàng ngày)

Hàng ngày, Bộ phận Tư vấn visa du lịch Hoa Kỳ sẽ thường xuyên cập nhật lịch hẹn phỏng vấn visa của Tổng Lãnh sự quán Hoa Kỳ trên trang web Mạng du lịch, thông tin du lịch, để du khách tiện theo dõi và chủ động sắp xếp thời gian chuẩn bị, nộp hồ sơ xin visa cho chuyến du lịch Mỹ của mình.

Để đề nghị ngày phỏng vấn sớm hơn, xin vui lòng liên hệ nhân viên tư vấn của Du lịch Việt Nam để được hướng dẫn làm Đơn đề nghị phỏng vấn khẩn và gởi fax đến văn phòng Tổng Lãnh sự quán Hoa Kỳ tại số (08)3520 4232. Nếu đơn xin phỏng vấn sớm của du khách được chấp thuận, Tổng Lãnh sự quán Hoa Kỳ sẽ gởi fax xác nhận rằng du khách có thể đến phỏng vấn vào bất kỳ ngày làm việc nào.

*THỦ TỤC XIN VISA DU LỊCH MỸ*


Tổng lãnh sự quán Hoa Kỳ tại TP.HCM/ HÀ NỘI quy định trình tự xét duyệt và những giấy tờ cần thiết khi làm visa du lịch đối với những người mang hộ chiếu VN như sau:

- Hoàn tất đơn xin cấp thị thực theo mẫu DS-160

- Lấy hẹn phỏng vấn trên trang web của LSQ (https://evisaforms.state.gov/default...=HCM&appcode=3), in thư xác nhận cuộc hẹn và mang theo khi đi phỏng vấn.

- Nộp lệ phí xin cấp thị thực không hoàn lại là 140 USD (nộp bằng USD, tiền mặt) tại ngân hàng Citibank (tòa nhà Sun Wah, tầng trệt, 115 Nguyễn Huệ, Q.1, TP.HCM / 17 Ngô Quyền, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội). Lệ phí này chỉ cho một lần phỏng vấn, không thể hoàn trả nhưng có thể chuyển nhượng cho người khác.

- Chuẩn bị các giấy tờ cần thiết để mang theo khi đi phỏng vấn:

Hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng từ 06 tháng trở lên.Các hộ chiếu cũ đã từng đi du lịch các nước, đặc biệt là các nước phát triển (châu Âu, Nhật Bản, Úc, Hàn Quốc...) hoặc hình ảnh chứng minh nếu không còn hộ chiếu cũ.2 ảnh cỡ 5 x 5 chụp trong vòng 6 tháng gần nhất (chụp thẳng, phông trắng).Các lợi tức/ tài sản như: giấy tờ nhà/ đất, xe ô tô, giấy xác nhận có cổ phần, cổ phiếu, tài khoản/sổ tiết kiệm, hợp đồng cho thuê nhà/xe, góp vốn… (nếu có)Hộ khẩu, giấy hôn thú hoặc giấy xác nhận ly hôn (nếu có), khai sinh các con (nếu có).Nếu quý khách có con du học ở Mỹ, chuẩn bị thêm: bảng điểm hoặc thông báo kết quả học tập gần nhất của người đang du học, các biên lai đóng học phí, biên nhận chuyển tiền.Nếu là chủ công ty TNHH, doanh nghiệp hoặc hộ kinh doanh cá thể: giấy phép thành lập DN/ giấy phép đăng ký kinh doanh; giấy đăng ký mã số thuế, báo cáo tài chính hàng quí hoặc năm (nếu có); hoá đơn đóng thuế 3 tháng gần nhất; danh sách/ bảng lương nhân viên (nếu có), các hợp đồng mua – bán với đối tác, khách hàng (nếu có), Tờ bướm giới thiệu về công ty, doanh nghiệp hoặc sản phẩm, dịch vụ đang kinh doanh (nếu có), Danh thiếp giao dịch (nếu có).Nếu là cán bộ công nhân viên công ty nhà nước, công ty TNHH, DNTN: Hợp đồng lao động; Giấy bổ nhiệm chức vụ (nếu có); Giấy xác nhận của cơ quan công tác có ghi rõ thời gian công tác, chức vụ, mức lương hàng tháng; Giấy cho phép nghỉ phép đi du lịch với thời gian cụ thể của cơ quan chủ quản.Nếu là cán bộ hưu trí: thẻ hưu trí, sổ lương hưu.Nếu đi theo tour của công ty du lịch cần có hợp đồng du lịch, chương trình tham quan cụ thể, vé máy bay khứ hồi...
*
LƯU Ý:* Khi đăng ký tham dự tour, quý khách chỉ cần NỘP các giấy tờ kể trên bằng BẢN PHOTO, KHÔNG CẦN CÔNG CHỨNG. Bộ giấy tở bản chính chỉ mang theo vào ngày tham dự phỏng vấn xin visa.

- Đến dự phỏng vấn đúng hẹn, tốt nhất nên đến sớm hơn 20 phút so với giờ ghi trên giấy hẹn. Khi đi mang theo đơn xin cấp thị thực, thư xác nhận cuộc hẹn phỏng vấn qua mạng, biên lai đóng lệ phí phỏng vấn và các giấy tờ cần thiết khác (bản chính). Trả lời trung thực và ngắn gọn các câu hỏi của viên chức lãnh sự.

*NHỮNG THÔNG TIN QUAN TRỌNG KHI PHỎNG VẤN XIN VISA MỸ*


Những hướng dẫn dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn chuẩn bị và nộp hồ sơ nhanh chóng hơn.
*A - Trước ngày phỏng vấn: Bạn cần chuẩn bị những giấy tờ theo đúng thứ tự sau đây:* 

Chứng minh nhân dân hoặc giấy tờ tùy thân có dán ảnh (Lãnh sự quán Hoa Kỳ tại TPHCM không yêu cầu nộp CMND)Hộ chiếu đã ký ở trang 3 và tháo hết vỏ ngoài. Hộ chiếu phải còn hiệu lực ít nhất 6 tháng kể từ ngày dự kiến kết thúc chuyến đi Mỹ. Trẻ em phải có hộ chiếu riêng kể cả khi đi cùng với bố mẹ. (LSQ tại TPHCM không yêu cầu trẻ em phải có hộ chiếu riêng)Tờ xác nhận của đơn xin visa DS-160, có mã vạch. Đơn này được điền và nộp trên mạng tại địa chỉ https://ceac.state.gov/genniv/ (không cần in toàn bộ hồ sơ mà chỉ cần in giấy xác nhận, nên in bằng máy in laser để đảm bảo mã vạch hoạt động tốt nhất).Biên nhận đóng lệ phí xin cấp thị thực không hoàn lại là 140 USD của ngân hàng Citibank (bao gồm cả 2 liên màu hồng và màu vàng).Một ảnh hộ chiếu mới chụp trong vòng 6 tháng, trên nền trắng, thấy rõ cả 2 tai. Ảnh phải được dán hoặc dập bằng 2 ghim vào góc dưới bên tay trái của tờ xác nhận đơn DS-160.Phiếu xác nhận cuộc hẹn phỏng vấn đã đăng ký trên mạng

*Những người sử dụng hộ chiếu ngoại giao hoặc công vụ cần nộp thêm:* Bản gốc công hàm của Bộ Ngoại Giao Việt Nam. Nếu nhiều người có chung một công hàm, người nộp hồ sơ đầu tiên phải nộp bản gốc, những người sau mỗi người nộp một bản sao.

*Những người xin visa du học và khách trao đổi (visa F, M, và J) nộp thêm:* Mẫu đơn I-20 hoặc DS-2019 (đương đơn kí vào cuối trang 1). Nếu đương đơn xin visa du học (F1) chưa đủ 18 tuổi, bố/mẹ hoặc người giám hộ cũng phải kí vào mẫu I-20.
*
Những người xin visa để làm việc có thời hạn và những người lưu chuyển trong công ty (visa H và L) nộp thêm:* Mẫu đơn I-129, Hồ sơ làm việc không định cư, hoặc mẫu I-797, Bản thông báo.
*
Lưu ý:*

Nếu không nộp đầy đủ giấy tờ hoặc nộp không đúng thứ tự, bạn sẽ được yêu cầu rời khỏi hàng, bổ sung hoặc sắp xếp lại hồ sơ và xếp hàng lại từ đầu.Tất cả những giấy tờ hỗ trợ (chứng minh những mối ràng buộc về công việc, tài chính, gia đình tại Việt Nam như: giấy đăng ký kết hôn, giấy khai sinh của con, giấy phép đăng ký kinh doanh, giấy chứng nhận sở hữu nhà đất, xe ô tô, cổ phần, cổ phiếu….) phải để riêng và chỉ nộp khi có yêu cầu.

*B - Vào ngày phỏng vấn
1. Trước khi qua cửa bảo vệ:*

Bạn có thể đến sớm hơn hoặc muộn hơn giờ hẹn nhiều nhất là 20 phút.Toàn bộ cuộc phỏng vấn bao gồm các bước nộp hồ sơ, lấy vân tay, phỏng vấn có thể kéo dài vài giờ đồng hồ. Bạn vui lòng dành trọn một buổi sáng hoặc chiều để tham dự phỏng vấn. Những người được hẹn phỏng vấn sau 11h có thể sẽ ra về lúc 12h và quay lại lúc 13h30 để tiếp tục buổi phỏng vấn.Bạn không được phép mang các thiết bị điện tử (điện thoại di động, radio, máy ghi âm, máy tính, PDA, máy quay phim, máy ảnh, máy casstte…) vào bên trong Đại sứ quán/Lãnh sự quán Hoa Kỳ. Để tiết kiệm thời gian, bạn nên để các thiết bị này ở nhà, trong ô tô/xe máy hoặc gửi ở phòng bảo vệ trong thời gian phỏng vấn.Đại sứ quán/Lãnh sự quán không có chỗ đậu xe ô tô/xe máy. Tại TPHCM, bạn có thể gửi xe tại các bãi giữ xe trên đường Lê Văn Hưu (đối diện LSQ) hoặc dưới tầng hầm Kumho Asiana Plaza. Phí giữ xe: 5.000vnd/chiếc.

*2. Sau khi qua cửa bảo vệ:*

ĐSQ tại Hà Nội: Bảo vệ sẽ giữ CMND (hoặc giấy tờ tùy thân có ảnh) cho đến khi bạn rời khỏi tòa nhà. Bạn phải đeo thẻ dành cho khách lên áo ở vị trí dễ nhìn, trong toàn bộ thời gian ở trong Đại sứ quán. Phòng chờ nằm ở tầng 2.LSQ ở TPHCM: Trình hộ chiếu và giấy hẹn phỏng vấn. Bảo vệ chỉ giữ lại các thiết bị điện tử (điện thoại di động, laptop, PDA...), các vật dụng bằng kim loại (hộp quẹt, chìa khóa...) và phát cho bạn một thẻ nhựa có đánh số. Bạn sẽ giữ thẻ này cho đến hết buổi phỏng vấn, ra cổng và đổi thẻ để nhận lại các vật dụng cá nhân. Phòng chờ nằm bên tay trái, sau cổng bảo vệ.

*3. Tại phòng chờ:*

ĐSQ tại Hà Nội: Lấy số tại máy phát số ở cửa phòng chờ (nhớ lấy 2 liên số cho mỗi hồ sơ). Sau đó xếp hàng nộp đơn ở các cửa sổ nhận đơn theo chỉ dẫn của bảo vệ hoặc nhân viên đại sứ quán (bạn đưa 1 liên số cho nhân viên nhận đơn và giữ liên kia suốt buổi phỏng vấn), rồi ra ghế ngồi chờ gọi số để lấy vân tay 10 ngón. Trong thời gian ngồi chờ, bạn nên lau sạch 10 đầu ngón tay bằng nước rửa tay khô có trong phòng chờ, xem hướng dẫn lấy vân tay chiếu trên tivi hoặc treo trên tường. Sau khi lấy dấu vân tay, tiếp tục chờ gọi số để vào phòng phỏng vấn.LSQ tại TPHCM: Bạn xếp hàng nộp hồ sơ (hộ chiếu, tờ xác nhận đơn xin visa D-160 có mã vạch, biên nhận đóng lệ phí tại Citibank, hình, giấy hẹn đăng ký phỏng vấn) và lấy số thứ tự, sau đó ngồi chờ gọi số lên lấy dấu vân tay và chụp hình. Tiếp tục quay lại ghế ngồi chờ gọi số lên phỏng vấn.

*4. Phỏng vấn và lấy kết quả:*

Viên chức người Mỹ sẽ phỏng vấn bạn bằng tiếng Việt thông qua thông dịch viên và có thể sẽ kiểm tra vân tay 1 ngón bất kỳ. (Viên chức ĐSQ & LSQ gọi số theo mức độ phức tạp của từng trường hợp chứ không nhất thiết theo thứ tự, vì vậy, bạn nên chú ý nghe gọi số trong thời gian ngồi chờ).Nếu đơn xin visa được chấp nhận, viên chức người Mỹ sẽ thu lại hộ chiếu và phát cho bạn một giấy biên nhận. Sau đó, bạn cầm biên nhận đến quầy EMS trong phòng chờ, làm tờ khai địa chỉ nhận lại hộ chiếu cùng visa và đóng lệ phí 20.000vnd. Hai ngày sau, EMS sẽ gửi hộ chiếu và visa về địa chỉ bạn yêu cầu.Nếu bị từ chối cấp visa, bạn sẽ được viên chức người Mỹ trả lại hộ chiếu cùng những giấy tờ cần thiết khác ngay sau cuộc phỏng vấn.

----------


## hangnt

*THỦ TỤC LÀM MỚI VISA QUA ĐƯỜNG BƯU ĐIỆN
*


Khách du lịch, sinh viên về phép, những người làm việc có thời hạn... (đã và đang có các loại visa B, F, M, J, H và L) mang quốc tịch Việt Nam có thể làm lại visa của họ bằng cách gửi đơn xin visa qua bưu điện (công ty chuyển phát EMS) đến Đại sứ quán Hoa Kỳ tại Hà Nội mà không cần phải trực tiếp đến phỏng vấn và lấy dấu vân tay.

Du khách, du học sinh... phải là những người đang có mặt tại Việt Nam tại thời điểm nộp đơn và muốn xin visa cùng loại giống như loại thị không định cư mà mình đã có trước đây (có nghĩa là cùng loại visa và cùng loại đối tượng: ví dụ đều là người xin chính và/hoặc người phụ thuộc). Visa trước phải có giá trị sử dụng nhiều lần trong vòng 12 tháng.Các du khách, du học sinh... có visa cũ đã hết hạn nhưng chưa quá 12 tháng. (Vì thời gian xử lý chương trình làm mới visa có thể kéo dài 2 đến 3 tuần, những du khách, du học sinh... chỉ còn 10 ngày làm việc là hết hạn visa 12 tháng nên đặt hẹn phỏng vấn visa qua mạng như bình thường)

*Hồ sơ gồm có:* 

Hộ chiếu có thời hạn ít nhất là 6 tháng kể từ ngày đương đơn dự định rời Việt Nam. Nếu visa trước nằm trong hộ chiếu cũ, đề nghị nộp cả hộ chiếu cũ.Đơn xin visa DS-160 được điền và nộp trên mạng https://ceac.state.gov/genniv/.Cả hai bản (màu hồng và màu vàng) của hoá đơn của Citibank trả tiền lệ phí phỏng vấn. Lệ phí này có thể trả trực tiếp tại Citibank.Các sinh viên và học sinh theo các chương trình trao đổi khách mời (mang các visa F, M và J) sẽ phải nộp: Bản gốc đơn I-20 hoặc DS-2019 (đơn I-20 phải có xác nhận của quan chức của trường ở trang sau trong vòng không quá 12 tháng) và bảng điểm.

*Để tránh những chậm trễ không lường trước, bạn nên nộp đơn ít nhất là ba tuần trước ngày dự định khởi hành.*

*MỸ TĂNG LỆ PHÍ VISA LÊN 140 USD (TỪ NGÀY 4/6/2010)

Những người nộp hồ sơ xin visa không di dân vào Mỹ như du học, du lịch, sẽ chịu mức phí tăng bắt đầu từ ngày 14/6/2010.*

Bộ Ngoại giao Mỹ vừa thiết lập bảng lệ phí phân tầng cho các diện visa không di dân khác nhau. Theo quy định mới, hầu hết các loại visa như du lịch và công tác ngắn ngày (B1/B2), visa cho sinh viên và các chương trình trao đổi (F, M, J) sẽ tăng lên 140 USD thay vì 131 USD như trước.

Những thị thực theo giấy phép làm việc của Bộ An ninh Nội địa Mỹ như thị thực dành cho thực tập sinh, người nước ngoài có khả năng xuất chúng, vận động viên thể thao, nghệ sĩ, lao động tạm thời và được điều chuyển giữa các công ty sẽ có mức phí 150 USD.

Theo sứ quán Mỹ tại Hà Nội, việc thay đổi này nhằm tăng nguồn thu và đảm bảo chi phí cho quá trình xét duyệt cũng như tăng cường an ninh. Dự định thay đổi các lệ phí khác có liên quan tới hộ chiếu Mỹ, visa nhập cư, và các dịch vụ lãnh sự khác vẫn trong quá trình xem xét.

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## didauads

thông tin bổ ích, thanks bác.

----------


## thanhvannt90

*THỦ TỤC VISA MỸ.*

Thời gian làm tối đa 1 ngày quý khách có lịch hẹn phỏng vấn.

I. *Những điều kiện khách hàng có thể đủ điều kiện phỏng vấn*.

1. Độ tuổi: Ưu tiên khách hang trên 40 tuổi, có thu nhập ổn định.
2. Khách hàng trong độ tuổi lao động thì phải :

Chủ tịch HĐQT, Giám đốc, PGĐ DNNN hoặc DNTN.

Nếu không phải chủ tịch HĐQT, Giám đốc, PGĐ DNNN hoặc DNTN thì phải có công việc ổn định, thu nhập cao.

3. Hộ chiếu từng đi nhiều nước.

4. Có gia đình ràng buộc ở Việt Nam.

5. Có tài sản ở Việt Nam. + Quý khách cần chuẩn bị kỹ càng những hồ sơ bản chính sau: nhà đất,sổ tiết kiệm,giấy xác nhận có cổ phần, cổ phiếu

6.Hộ chiếu còn hạn sử dụng 6 tháng trở lên, đã từng đi du lịch các nước khác (kèm theo hộ chiếu cũ nếu có)

7.02 ảnh cỡ 5 x 5 (chụp thẳng, phông trắng).

II.* Khách hàng nếu là hộ kinh doanh cá thể*

1. Giấy phép thành lập doanh nghiệp/ Giấy phép kinhn doanh

2. Báo cáo tài chính hang quý, hang năm

3. Hóa đơn đóng thuế các tháng gần nhất, danh sách, bảng lương nhân viên.

4. Các hợp đồng mua bán với các đối tác, khách hàng (nếu có)

5. Nếu là cán bộn công nhân viên nhà nước, CT TNHH, DNTN

6.Giấy xác nhận

7. Brochure (Tờ bướm), giới thiệu công ty, doanh nghiệp hoặc sản phẩm, dịch vụ (nếu có)

8. Danh thiếp giao dịch (nếu có)

9. Các loại giay tờ khác như : Giấy tờ nhà, đất, x cho thuê, giấy xác nhận có cổ phần, cổ phiếu, tài khoản, sổ tiết kiệm, hợp đồng thuê nhà …(nếu có)

10. Hộ khẩu, giấy hôn thú hoặc giấy xác nhận ly hôn (nếu có), khai sinh các con (nếu có)
Liên hệ : *GREENCANAL TRAVEL*
Địa chỉ : Tầng 3 - 85 A - Tôn Đức Thắng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Tel : *04 3724 5291* - *04 3724 5292*
Hotonline : *0904 386 229* Hoặc *01266 200 333*
Y/M : *sieuvisa* - Skype : *greencanaltravel.*

----------

